# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 и GAME SHOW Studio: новый этап развития киберспорта в Беларуси

## Labs

23 сентября состоялась пресс-конференция TECHLABS CUP, посвященная проектам крупнейшего в СНГ киберфестиваля. Организаторы обещали удивить своих поклонников на TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4, который пройдет 28 сентября во Дворце спорта, а также объявили о старте уникального проекта – первого игрового онлайн телевидения GAME SHOW Studio. 


Международный киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP на протяжении 5 лет является значительным IT-событием на территории Восточной Европы. Уже в течение долгого времени фестиваль привлекает огромное количество зрителей и участников из стран ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Уже во второй раз в этом году TECHLABS CUP пройдет в Минске и обещает стать одним из самых зрелищных мероприятий в жизни столицы. 


TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4.


TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 пройдет в Минске 28 сентября во Дворце спорта. Одна из крупнейших спортивных площадок Беларуси соберет на своей сцене лучших киберспортсменов и их болельщиков. Общий призовой фонд, за который будут сражаться участники, составит $55000*.


Зрителей на фестивале ожидают сражения лучших команд по дисциплинам League of Legends, World of Tanks, Point Blank, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. С большим удобством наблюдать за всем, что происходит на сцене, можно будет на огромном FULL HD экране длиной 38 метров. Специальное освещение и звуковое оформление создадут особенную атмосферу на мероприятии.


GAME SHOW Studio.


Эксклюзивный проект, о старте которого заявили организаторы – первое игровое онлайн-телевидение GAME SHOW Studio. Студия располагается в Минске. 


Основные задачи студии: 


• В ближайшие 6 месяцев превратить GAME SHOW Studio в полноценное онлайн киберспортивное телевидение с масштабированием в ТВ проект на территории СНГ;
• К концу года выйти на схему вещания 24/7.


GAME SHOW Studio будет осуществлять полномасштабное вещание посредством Интернет на территории СНГ. Планируемый контент: 


• Интервью со звездами киберспорта в прямом эфире;
• Совместный стриминг с игроками топовых команд;
• Интервью с издателями игр и другими интересными людьми из игровой и киберспортивной индустрии; 
• Проведение открытых ток-шоу при участии как знаковых фигур индустрии, так и простых зрителей и фанатов киберспорта;
• Прямые включения и мини-интервью перед матчами с игроками ведущих команд во время stream-трансляций;
• Проведение различных интерактивов, конкурсов, викторин со зрителями.


Уже в режиме реального времени на www.twich.tv на каналах студии проводятся stream-трансляции всех самых популярных мировых чемпионатов. Комментаторы GAME SHOW Studio также освещают каждое событие TECHLABS CUP. 


На вопросы журналистов в ходе пресс-конференции отвечали: 


- Денис Шестаков, директор проекта TECHLABS CUP
- Юрий Чечукевич, Первый секретарь Минской городской организации Общественного объединения «Белорусский республиканский союз молодежи». Депутат Минского городского совета депутатов
- Алексей Корнышев, eSports PR manager компании-разработчика World of Tanks
- Павел «baZa» Базылюк, комментатор GAME SHOW Studio.


«Сегодня Белорусский республиканский союз молодежи поддерживает киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP, потому что у города Минска есть интерес к подобным событиям. Более того, проведение таких мероприятий способствует развитию информационного и инновационного потенциала столицы» – Юрий Чечукевич, Первый секретарь Минской городской организации Общественного объединения «Белорусский республиканский союз молодежи». Депутат Минского городского совета депутатов.


«Кибеспорт развивается стремительными темпами. Об этом свидетельствует популярность во всем мире LAN-турниров. Кстати, команды из СНГ не просто принимают участие в этих состязаниях, но и занимают высокие строчки рейтинга. Надеемся, что TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 и GAME SHOW Studio будут содействовать продвижению киберспортивной индустрии в странах СНГ» – отметил Денис Шестаков, директор проекта TECHLABS CUP.


Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 пройдет 28 сентября во Дворце спорта – Минск. Вход бесплатный. Купить VIP-билет можно по ссылке – ссылка. Стоимость VIP-билета 25 000 белорусских рублей.


В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup будет разыгрывать ценные призы.


Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:


Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv


* — ценные призы и подарки от спонсоров эквивалентные указанной сумме.

----------

